# Barebow setup with formula RX



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

I think it depends on what you plan to shoot... With your draw length, I would suggest medium or long limbs for a 68" or 70" bow depending on if speed/shooting angle is important to you or not. Limbs, you'll need something from the formula series. The lower end is F2 wood core, then F3 wood/carbon core, then F4 foam/carbon core. I don't know if you will need 50lb depending on what you're shooting, but if you are going to shoot that weight, you'll need some serious arrow spine for it...


----------



## lacrossedad (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a pair of f2 mediums 30 lbs that I will let go for $200 they are only 3 months old


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

F2s will work for you! That is what I shoot on my Formula RX Barebow! You will love this bow for barebow! I shoot mine indoors and Bernadini outdoor, because the weight of the Bernadini is better for outdoors. The F.RX is a bit light to shoot outdoors, at least for me. As we all know, archery is a very personal sport! Please do post what you get and how you like them! BTW, That price on the F2s is REALLY GOOD! Snatch them up...cuz if you don't I might!


----------



## dcpointon (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the responses, I am not going to shoot 50 lbs for barebow due to a shoulder issue. Due to financial conciderations I don't have the ability to get a second setup, although I have done alot of research on the limbs and i am leaning toward the F2's I think I am going to want something closer to 40 lbs. lacrossedad thanks for the offer. I am glad to hear that the setup is a good one, I am looking forward to shooting it. Any suggestions on an arrow rest for this setup.


----------



## noobcaheo (Jun 15, 2011)

a hoyt super rest would do the job, or you can pay a little more to get the magnetic rest.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

I am a big fan of the spig rest, I like the heavy wire for barebow as string walking you put alot of stress on the rest. Let us know how you like the Formula for barebow. I love shooting barebow and stringwalking and always have my eye on the new bows. Love to hear what you think. Gar.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

pilotmill said:


> I love shooting barebow and stringwalking and always have my eye on the new bows. Love to hear what you think. Gar.


Pilotmill, have you read this thread.

dcpointon, here's a set up for you to look at. You may need to look into some extra weight on the bow for barebow.










And in action:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h480dsBLsF4


----------



## dcpointon (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the help, I am really getting excited about doing this. Is it legal to use a sling for barebow?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

dcpointon said:


> Thanks for all the help, I am really getting excited about doing this. Is it legal to use a sling for barebow?


Yes, my wife has shot 4-5 nationals (outdoor and indoor)FITA BB and has always used a sling and the 405 national judges who were there never said anything to the contrary

I am a regional Judge and I believe its legal as well but I don't have time to pull up the FITA rule book right now


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

I use a bowsling. Never had a problem.


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

I am just starting to shoot my frx with f3 limbs barebow , I am starting to set the bow up to suit Fita barebow away from NFAA bowhunter , any advice on barebow recurve weights any special things to consider , I usually just use a 12 inch stabiliser


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

Greyside,

I am currently shooting a Spig revolution riser and see the BB riser has very much the same grip. I like the looks of the BB and of course I will be blaming you for my next budget crisis...lol. thanks for the info. Never had any questions about my wrist sling either. Gar.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Bruce K said:


> I am just starting to shoot my frx with f3 limbs barebow , I am starting to set the bow up to suit Fita barebow away from NFAA bowhunter , any advice on barebow recurve weights any special things to consider , I usually just use a 12 inch stabiliser


The shooter pictured is a FITA shooter. Weights are available commercially from Alt. Services at very reasonable money, in 190/250/350gm amounts. I find 350gm (+/- 250 gm) on my old GM balances nicely but the FX could have different geometry. IIRC, the weights must attach directly without anything (no doinkers) inbetween and the unbraced bow must fit through a 12.2cm hoop.

The side-weights on Eleonora's FX seem to be a custom job. Is there a lower bushing available to take a second weight?


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I shoot Barebow and NFAA Trad with the Formula FITA Bare bow I use a 1 1/2"x 2 3/4" long solid stabilizer it makes the bow balance very well and will pass trough a 12.2 cm ring. I have a 29 1/2 " I use 36lbs med. f3 limbs makes about 42lbs at my draw lenth. shoot easton Light speeds 100gr points or Easton 470 Ace's 100gr. points. The ace's carry better at 70 meters but the lightspeeds tighten my gaps at the unmarked. NFAA trad I use a LH two piece Sagisatarius quiver which mounts out front of the bow with 6 arrows in it. I call it my quivelizer and it is legal in NFAA Trad. Both divisions you can use a sling I use a Springy arrow rest 25oz and it stringwalks very well. good luck
Gary


----------



## dcpointon (Dec 19, 2008)

Gary what do you use for a rest, just curious, Also would f4 shorts at 40 lbs be too much??


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I use a Springy rest they are about $6.00 each extra springs are $1.00 from Norris archery. 40lb shorts will get you about 45 to 47 lbs. just don't get so high you can't hold and aim and control the shot. There is a fine line I walk being a gap shooter my point on needs to be about 40 to 45yds to hit the long targets but not be so much weight I can't hold and aim and control the shot.


----------



## dcpointon (Dec 19, 2008)

To, Everyone, thanks so much for the advice and tips. Hoping I can get everything together soon.


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

Well I got one of the guys in the club that is a fitter and Turner , to sketch up some weights and I will see what he comes up with


----------



## Truckee (Apr 29, 2005)

Gary, is the "1 1/2"x 2 3/4" long solid stabilizer" legal for NFAA trad too?


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

No to bad we can't get everybody to get on the same boat about Trad. but you can have a quiver in NFAA and it does not say how much it can weigh or how far out it can extend. California (CBH) says it can not extend more than 8" from the back of the bow. but no counter balance weights. I think it would be to easy just to say just no sight and go shoot and not have to worry about equipment and weather you are legal or not
Gary


Truckee said:


> Gary, is the "1 1/2"x 2 3/4" long solid stabilizer" legal for NFAA trad too?


----------



## dbake (Mar 5, 2007)

2413Gary,

Can you post a pic of your rig?

Thanks,

Don


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I try tommorrow


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

Ok , so I have had some weights made for the bow by a guy in my club , shot it tonight and it felt really nice 

It might be a little bit to much I will try it again outdoors on Sunday


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

That looks well. Very neat, in fact.

Give it a while before you cast judgement as it can take a while to get accustomed to the weight. After that, it doesn't bother you. My riser set up is 1.9 Kg, the Spig 650 Club is 1.9 Kg before its weight is put in. 

IMO, the aftershot reaction (riser staying vertical and hop/leap forward) is the main determining factor, the way the extra weight makes the set up steadier is secondary. 

To put it another way, my wifes set up is lighter but gives a similar aftershot reaction/balance. It's still heavy enough to be stable in the hand and either set up would suit my requirements.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Just remember green GMX is NFAA legal the Brackets that hold the quiver are stainless steel and almost as heavy as the weight on the Formula both bows are about the same weight. the weight is very important it slows my bow arm down when I am freaking out if you know what I mean.


----------



## dbake (Mar 5, 2007)

Gary,

Thanks for posting your pics!

The green GMX looks great-did you buy it in that color or did you refinish it?

When you shoot the green GMX, do you have to hold onto the bow pretty good-it seems like if you were to shoot it with a relaxed or open hand that it would swing away hard to one side on the shot.

On your white GMX, do you find it to be an advantage having the weight in the riser stab. bushing as opposed to having a weight in the lower empty limb bushing?

Sorry I did not get to meet you at the IBO world in Tenn.

Thanks,

Don


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I powdered coated the GMX and no you don't have to grip the bow tight I cant the bow a little anyway most of the weight is in the brackets out front the quiver and arrows are on the side not much differant from most quivers just out in front. On the Formula I like the weight in the stabilizer bushing it makes it feel like my Hoyt Protec XT4000 don't know if I would want to hang that much weight on the bottom limb. I just like a lot of mass weight it helps me hold steady kind of like my bull barrel on my 22-250. did you see all the weight on the bow Steve was using to win the $1000.00 at World IBO IN Tenn. I think he said it weighed about 6 or 7lbs. Holy cow I would have to eat my Wheaties to hold that thing up but it worked for him.
Gary


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

Note that the Formula RX with both F3 and F4 limbs is very un-damped in the original "clean" setup. Also, for stringwalking, its absolutely essential that you dont choose a short bow since the Formula limb pockets dont handle the imbalance caused by stringwalking very good. If you have any hesitation normally between lets say 68 and 70, always choose the longer option if you shoot the Formula. As an example, I have a just under 28" draw length. My first bow at the moment is a 67", and I can shoot 66 even if its a bit short. 68 would normally be my advice for somebody at 28". 70" gives me a calm and a bit slow bow, but its still very shootable. 

With the Formula a 66" bow is basically un-shootable for me if I go down on the string for short distances. The design of the limb pockets makes the limbs jump and move a lot up/down on the limb bolts and the noice is almost unbelievable. Without doubt the most noisy bow I have ever tried, and if I am indoor I would say that there is a risk of damage of the ears. The sound is about the same as when you dry fire a bow. After the first shot I actually thought that the bow broke. I have checked the reaction with a high speed camera, and the limbs are really moving down on the limb bolt, and then slams aggressively back again, creating a limb-hitting-metal far from nice sound. It´s more than ever totally clear that Hoyt didnt consider barebow shooting when they designed this riser (well... like always I would say with the small exception of some smaller european bow manufacturers). 

If I move up the string there is one point where the noice quickly disappear. I have a scale on the string that is about 50mm from 5m to 50m. About 30mm down from the nock, the bow start to sound ok, but still not good. 0-10mm down, the sound is instead good. This with the 66 bow. If I go up to the 68 limbs, the same behaviour is seen, but now only if I go down to 45mm below the nock or more. The noice level go from pretty ok to extremely high just within 5mm:s of stringwalking. For my setup this behavior starts just below my 10m mark, and I can still shoot 5m without big problems. But its on the edge. If I of some reason need to go down more, the behavior just collapse. So to have a bit of margin for the future, I need to go to 70" in length. Then I have no problem at my draw length what so ever. Smooth sound all the way, as long as the riser and limbs are dampened.

Dampening is the next question with the Formula. It is designed to give a clear feedback of the shot to the archer, when equipped with a stabilizer system, maybe even with Doinkers or similar. When shooting it bare without any kind of dampening, the bow is really aggressive in the feedback. The high frequenzy response is loud and the feeling after the shot hard and crisp and there are just lot of vibrations going into the hand. To make it perform better and to calm it down a bit, most people I know add a thin plastic spacer between the limb bolts and the limb (also eleminates the famous Formula "crick"-sound when pulling the bow). Then add atleast one pair of Limb Savers on the limbs, and if necessary also a second smaller pair within the limb pocket. On the picture of Strobbe above you can see that she also added the second pair, in her case the type with the screws. I actually tried that specific bow as I sometimes train with her, and her coach played around a lot with dampening to make it perform ok for stringwalking FITA barebow. Now however, she took away the first "normal" glued limbsavers and use only the one in the limb pockets. 

A rather massive weight at a 350-400grams minimum is also needed to balance the riser in my opinion. 

If you follow this advices above the Formula is a really nice bow to shoot and you can select the level of feedback that you prefer, by adding or removing dampening. However, if you choose a riser+limb combo that is a bit to short, take a thin string and light arrows and don´t dampen the RX down, you will have a setup that might be the worst you have ever tried for shooting with string walking.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Martin, are you still shooting your Stolid Black Bull?

Have you played with tiller on the FX?


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

Greysides said:


> Have you played with tiller on the FX?


Not that much, no, since it wasnt my bows. I just tried two different settings of 2 and 8mm. In the aspect of limbs ends moving on the bolts, it seemed to have no effect. However, I think I have a 25" RX Riser and some 66limbs laying around at home, so I could try a bit more. 



Greysides said:


> Martin, are you still shooting your Stolid Black Bull?


Both yes and no. I still have one of my initial two Black Thunder risers (Stolid Bull is the name of the german manufacturer), and I still use it as my backup bow with a pair of W&W Innopower. Previously I had two pairs of handmade wood/carbon limbs from Rudi Weick made for the Black Thunder riser. Really sweet limbs, especially one of them. However I lost both pairs and one riser in a burglary two years ago. I tried a few pairs of new limbs, but never got the same connection and trust to them like I had with my first two pairs. They were not the of the same level of quality either, of some unclear reason. I converted the riser into international fitting, so that I could use some mainstream limbs (for now Innopower). 

In the search for a new pair of limbs, I let Florian Reiss of Talenta Sportbogen (www.talenta.de) build me a pair of custom limbs for another riser from Stolid Bull, the Attaco. The Attaco is a lighter version of the Black Thunder, but still have the same overall geometry. Talenta is, like Stolid Bull, a small swiss/german company that makes a competition recurve. 

After two months i received the limbs... The look isn't what I would call modern if I express myself kindly. Not even if it was 1990. They rather have the look of a set of 1975 Hoyt limbs and I was a bit sceptical at first. "The magic is not in the graphics or in the looks. Just try them", was the reply from the maker. So I did. And fell in love from the first shot. What a fantastic pair of limbs. Fast, smooth, quiet and extremely forgiving in the shot. And the limb fitting was so exact that it must be within 1/1000 of a mm. So now I use the Attaco riser with the barebow weight addon from Black Thunder and these Talenta custom limbs. I have shot it for about a year and a half, and I probably will not change atleast for a couple of years. If so, it will most likely be to a pair of Talentas of 1-2 ibs more draw weight. 

Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

Complaining that a Formula is noisy when used with barebow stringwalking is a little like complaining that the ride on a road bike is rough when it's used as a downhill MTB... wrong tool for the job.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Martin.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

Mithril said:


> Complaining that a Formula is noisy when used with barebow stringwalking is a little like complaining that the ride on a road bike is rough when it's used as a downhill MTB... wrong tool for the job.


Well, I wouldnt exactly call it complaining. More information for the ones that think of buying a Formula for barebow. If you choose the right length and the right dampening setup, the Formula for sure can perform in barebow. 

And... the Formula is just as little designed for stringwalking as just about any other bow on the market, so I dont really understand your statement. There are just a handful barebow specific risers, so almost everybody is shooting something that is not designed to do it. Then the Formula in short lengths handles stringwalking a bit worse than anything else I have tried. For me, that would be very useful information if somebody told me that just before I bought a Formula riser.


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

As I mainly shoot compound bowhunter style , I plan to shoot my frx using a mixture of gap and face walking . I think I will need just two anchors as long as I can get a point on at around 45 meters and aim at the top of the target for 50 meters then that will do me , as I enter the world of recurve unsighted shooting . If I get strong enough to shoot IFAA with the recurve then I might use three anchors but for now IFAA will remain the domain of my vantage elite and a point on of 40 yds the shelf on the bottom of the target at 80 . I like to gap shoot , so that's the way I will shoot my frx. It would most likely be all right to string walk as I have the 25 inch riser and long limbs .


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

Shot unmarked fit a field yesterday with one anchor and gap shot, only scored 267 .I need to face and string walk I think , going to try some aces out today fo the marked round


----------



## wozie (Jul 21, 2005)

In the picture posted of Strobbe she is wearing a sling on her bow hand. Must be at least FITA legal. Dont know about NFAA.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

wozie said:


> In the picture posted of Strobbe she is wearing a sling on her bow hand. Must be at least FITA legal. Dont know about NFAA.


My finger sling has never been questioned for NFAA Trad class. String/face walking is out though.

-Grant


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

Mithril, Thats not quite right... With the right tiller or grip pressure, you can get the limbs to close correctly, due to the change in riser balance and grip position... this change is needed and is quite simple...

so what would make it noisy?

compairing a road bike to a 9" suspended downhill rig is like compairing a banana to a rifle. The comparison here is more like an orange to a lemon... At least they are both fruits. one might distort your face a little more on eating, but both Citrus fruits

in this case, both ILF recurves intened for target shooting with target arrows, if near identical geom, string angles, etc...

Your kinda saying a dedicated ILF target bow is not comaprable to a Black widow one peice longbow? yes id agree a difference...

but its not, its a target orientated bow with its intended propretry fitted limbs... when used in comparison to other bows of this identical nature and intended purpose... i beleave it was said to noisy though i suppose the OP knows thier intended meaning.


----------

